# TBT Weekend Update



## Justin (Aug 7, 2015)

The promised Apple collectible restock will be at *1PM Pacific Time on Saturday, August 8th* in the *Shop*. That's 4PM in Eastern Time, and 9PM in the UK. Plus, the winners of the Toy Hammer Raffle will be announced shortly after the restock!

*Toy Hammer Raffle Winners:*

neester14
CrossAnimal
inkling
iamnothyper
pumpkin king
faithmads
ll_13055_ll
Daiki
sally.
ringpop




​Be sure to get your *The Bell Tree Fire Festival* contest entries in soon over the weekend as entries close for all three contests on *Monday, August 10th at 11:59PM Pacific Time*. No entries past then will be accepted.





Don't forget to pick up the August Peridot Birthstone collectible in the  *Shop* for 299 Bells if you don't have it yet. And since it's been asked a lot, barring any unforeseen circumstances, the birthstones will continue to be available past this month.






The latest game in the Animal Crossing series, Happy Home Designer, launched in Japan just last week! The game releases in North America on September 25th and in Europe of October 2nd. Follow TBT's sister site  *Animal Crossing World* run by myself for all of the news on the game and everything else Animal Crossing.


Have a great weekend everyone! I'd also like to mention that I expect to be out of country very soon, so don't expect to hear a ton from me aside from the Fire Festival contest activities for a while.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 7, 2015)

If only I had enough bells for the apple...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 7, 2015)

So you're going to be out of town again, for the third time since I joined this site. You had a trip to Hawaii and one to Disneyland. Where are you going next, Justin? Is it in the US again?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

finally a good time 4 me


----------



## Jake (Aug 7, 2015)

Justin said:


> The game releases in North America on September 25th and in Europe of October 2nd.



umm hello october 3rd australia dictatorship???


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 7, 2015)

Great update!

Have an awesome and safe trip, Justin


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 7, 2015)

Annual Disneyland trip time Jubsy?


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the update, Jubs  Have a nice trip wherever you're going.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 7, 2015)

Apple release is on my birthday!

Thanks guys


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 7, 2015)

Yay, I'm so happy lmao


----------



## himeki (Aug 7, 2015)

Woo, 9pm is a good time for me! This is the fourth(?) Apple stock...I will get one!


----------



## SharJoY (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you Justin for the update.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 7, 2015)

holla holla get apples


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 7, 2015)

Let's all explode over the apples again! Good luck to all! ahaha


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 7, 2015)

There is the exact same chance at winning the toy hammer raffle as there was getting an apple last restock.
I really want an apple... .


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 7, 2015)

Woo, so glad the birthstones are continuing for a while! I didn't think to start collecting them until like February so I'm glad I still have a chance!

Also have fun wherever you're off too, Justin!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 7, 2015)

I kinda feel that the apple restock would be a lot harder to catch this time because of all these bots harassing us.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 7, 2015)

I hope you enjoy your trip Justin!

And I just checked and there's over a thousand guests on here.  Are those the bots everyone is talking about?
*screams* they're everywhere they're everywhere


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 7, 2015)

WooHoo! Fun things to look forward to!! Apple Restocks, Toy Hammer Raffle! ... And new fodder for an obsessive, collectionistic ACNL fan!! ... Happy Home Designer, and *gasp*  Collectors cards!! must have ALL the cards!

Looking forward to the winning results of the Flame Festival!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yep, I really LOVE summer!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the update Justin! I hope you have fun wherever you are going! Can't wait to see the winners for the raffle, and the apple restock is at 4pm my time. Can't wait!


----------



## mintellect (Aug 7, 2015)

Yay, a time I can get the apple!

And your update didn't get rid of all the lurkers and bots slowing down this site, apparently.


----------



## Koi Karp (Aug 7, 2015)

According to Google 1pm PT is 8PM GMT?


----------



## Klave (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the update, great to know when the apples are being restocked!

At above, 1PM PST is 8PM GMT but UK is currently in BST due to daylight savings (so GMT isn't applicable) therefore UK time will be 9PM.


----------



## Lock (Aug 7, 2015)

Finally got my set of birthstones. This is good.


----------



## JellyDitto (Aug 7, 2015)

30 more minutes


----------



## Klave (Aug 7, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> 30 more minutes



The restock is happening tomorrow, not today.


----------



## JellyDitto (Aug 7, 2015)

Klave said:


> The restock is happening tomorrow, not today. xD


shh pretend i didnt post that


----------



## Karminny (Aug 7, 2015)

omg a decent time for me


----------



## kassie (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you for the update! The lag from the bots + users refreshing should make for an interesting restock.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 7, 2015)

Finally. A restock that I can stay awake from!


----------



## Heichou_ (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh hey 3:00pm for me, awesome


----------



## Justin (Aug 7, 2015)

Yeah the best we can do for the time being with the bots is block their range of IP addresses, but it's way too large of a range. We did it last night actually and ended up blocking a lot of innocent members too.


----------



## Forek (Aug 7, 2015)

Why do bots need to invade this site? lol


----------



## Azza (Aug 7, 2015)

Klave said:


> The restock is happening tomorrow, not today.



Thank you. I just had a mini heart attack thinking it happened six and a half hours ago. I only just saw this :') I don't know if its worth it to wake up at 6am on a sunday morning though...


----------



## Heyden (Aug 8, 2015)

Azza said:


> Thank you. I just had a mini heart attack thinking it happened six and a half hours ago. I only just saw this :') I don't know if its worth it to wake up at 6am on a sunday morning though...



me too, I'd rather sleep in :/


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 8, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> me too, I'd rather sleep in :/



You already have an apple though xD.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why are people with apples asking about the restock, aren't they unique?
Even so give other people a chance guys xD


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 8, 2015)

The bots will make the competition more interesting at least? xD


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 8, 2015)

Ugh, this site is lagging so badly (dang you bots >:c), wonder how the restock will go? xD


----------



## mintellect (Aug 8, 2015)

Don't you bots have anything better to do? Like... Play with your bot friends or whatever.
Anyway, four more hours till the restock! Yayyyyy.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 8, 2015)

WHY IS THERE STILL 1000 SOMETHING GUESTS!?


----------



## Locket (Aug 8, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> WHY IS THERE STILL 1000 SOMETHING GUESTS!?






Justin said:


> Yeah the best we can do for the time being with the bots is block their range of IP addresses, but it's way too large of a range. We did it last night actually and ended up blocking a lot of innocent members too.


There is your answer


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 8, 2015)

1 hour


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 8, 2015)

I hope this does NOT happen:

Restock starts
attempts to buy apple collectible
computer lags
sold out the last second you try to buy one

It happened to me.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 8, 2015)

Computer lag plus bot lag equals interestin results. 

Only half an hour left!


----------



## Koi Karp (Aug 8, 2015)

How many apples are usually available?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2015)

Mitsy97 said:


> How many apples are usually available?



Like 15 to 30. Someone did say that they're gonna stock 2012 of them, but only to make a pun out of my username.


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 8, 2015)

Half hour hype!!!

edit: I've never gotten an apple before, how much do they cost?


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 8, 2015)

AppleCracker said:


> Half hour hype!!!
> 
> edit: I've never gotten an apple before, how much do they cost?



199 bells (also in the shop)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 8, 2015)

I really want one! 
They cost 199tbt.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm happy about the lag because it gives me a chance


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 8, 2015)

The lag might cause someone to accidentally purchase multiple apples. It happened last restock. XD


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 8, 2015)

Lets go boysss 20 minutes!!


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 8, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> The lag might cause someone to accidentally purchase multiple apples. It happened last restock. XD



You could say it was very _sweet_ of them to give them away though.



shrinks away from lame joke


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 8, 2015)

I can't get multiple apples cause I'm poor lol but if I did I would give em away xD.
Or sell them for 199TBT


----------



## Franny (Aug 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> You could say it was very _sweet_ of them to give them away though.
> 
> 
> 
> shrinks away from lame joke



this made me spit out my water from laughing. thank you.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

this gonna be fun, haha. this lag is so bad though.. good luck everyone..


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 8, 2015)

Ahhhhh the shop is closed already
So excited!
e.e must.
get.
apple.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 8, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> The lag might cause someone to accidentally purchase multiple apples. It happened last restock. XD



it happens _every_ restock I've seen regardless of lag

and that's not counting people intentionally buying multiples

people are just 2m1happy


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Ahhhhh the shop is closed already
> So excited!
> e.e must.
> get.
> apple.


Not if everyone else gets it first!


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 8, 2015)

Ugh so much lag...plus I already had an apple so I couldn't get another xD 

Oh well, at least I snagged a peach.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2015)

I was going to get an apple, but since the lag was taking too long, I pulled out.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 8, 2015)

I made it out alive and victorious


----------



## Franny (Aug 8, 2015)

wanted to get a peach too  ah well, glad i got an apple.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 8, 2015)

AYYYY!! Apple in my collection!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait. The peach was restocked too? Oh well.

But I have my own apple. I'm gonna call the apple Barry.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

ay mangoes got an apple i hope.. that lag tho


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 8, 2015)

YES
c: Apple is safe and sound in my inventory


----------



## Gilrix (Aug 8, 2015)

Ayyy lmao apple


----------



## Koi Karp (Aug 8, 2015)

What a load of crap that was - I had an apple in my inventory yet when I went to purchase it vanished - then same with Cherry


----------



## himeki (Aug 8, 2015)

I GOT ONE


----------



## BunnyFox (Aug 8, 2015)

One of the 20 lucky people to buy an apple


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2015)

I think the bots made the lag even worse. I could only catch the apple on the first stock.

If only there was someone nice enough to send me an apple, but I don't think there is. I'll aim for the secret restocks.


----------



## Enny156 (Aug 8, 2015)

OMG! You people are fast XD I had an apple. Then I decided to add a peach and a cherry too. That was a mistake...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 8, 2015)

;o; I almost snagged 3 cherries and a second apple but they poofed away
At least I got one, I should be thankful


----------



## mogyay (Aug 8, 2015)

aw man, i got as far as my shopping basket but no luck ;_; oh well, damn u crappy internet, congrats to the victorious!


----------



## Karminny (Aug 8, 2015)

I managed to get one!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 8, 2015)

OMG I DIDNT GET INE WHY EVERYONE ELSE DID PLZ SOMEONE


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 8, 2015)

Bull crap. Had it in cart on both my devices. And updated. Went to confirm purchase and it's gone.  super duper sad face!!!!


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 8, 2015)

I could not add an apple...is there a limit? I was trying to get one for my buddy!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

woo, excited for the raffle thing whenever it is c: would be awesome to have a hammer tbh.. cloud bg's ftw


----------



## kayleee (Aug 8, 2015)

omfg I had it in my cart and then when I pressed confirm it just went to my inventory screen ughh


----------



## Azza (Aug 8, 2015)

I woke up at 5 am. I came on here and saw the apples. I pressed buy. Waited 2 mins for it to load. Pressed view cart. Waited 5 minutes for it to load. Apple is gone. *cries self back to sleep*


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 8, 2015)

had 3 peaches and 3 cherrys and 1 apples in cart came out with 4 cherrys, wait 4 cherrys? I only had 3 in cart at all..... what


----------



## Franny (Aug 8, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> I could not add an apple...is there a limit? I was trying to get one for my buddy!


looks like only one per person :/


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 8, 2015)

It was in my shopping cart and I still didn't get it, ugh.


----------



## Greninja (Aug 8, 2015)

I had one in my Kart then someone stole it


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 8, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> I could not add an apple...is there a limit? I was trying to get one for my buddy!



one per person atm

no idea if permanent or just a temporary thing due to site lag and some people typically adding more to their cart than they mean to


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 8, 2015)

Phew, my heart was pounding! Like this post if yours was too.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 8, 2015)

looks like I should have gone for the peaches or cherries lmao! hopefully this hammer raffle goes well though


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 8, 2015)

I wanted a peach more then anything, then I would have all the fruits ;3;


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 8, 2015)

I can't believe I missed it


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Aug 8, 2015)

I got one!!! 

sorry for the excitement, but it's my first time ever getting a collectable from a restock ^-^ though it was super laggy and at first didn't add right, >.< tried to buy another one to host a giveaway but they really did sell out quick >.<


----------



## Karminny (Aug 8, 2015)

I ddnt know the other fruits were also on sake :c


----------



## Franny (Aug 8, 2015)

is it just me or are they restocking apples one by one? every once in a while when i refresh i have the option to buy an apple.


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 8, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I wanted a peach more then anything, then I would have all the fruits ;3;



Me too, Cad! I want a peach something bad! BUT, I really wanted to buy an apple for DaCoSim, my bud... I am so sad for her right now


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 8, 2015)

Sucre said:


> is it just me or are they restocking apples one by one? every once in a while when i refresh i have the option to buy an apple.



They do that


----------



## Sona (Aug 8, 2015)

Sucre said:


> is it just me or are they restocking apples one by one? every once in a while when i refresh i have the option to buy an apple.



Didnt you get like 568374 apples last time xD


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 8, 2015)

I had one of each...unit I waited for check out to load.

Then I had none


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

Alright, stay tuned for the Toy Hammer raffle winners to start being posted in a couple minutes. They've already been drawn, but I'll be posting a winner every minute just for a little bit of fun. Good luck!


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 8, 2015)

It's still in my cart after refreshing wtf


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2015)

NNNOOOOOOOO!!!

I finally got an apple, but IT ATE MY CHOCOLATE CAKE! That was my first chocolate cake I ever got.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 8, 2015)

Can I buy a apple? Like anyone Selling? Can do any and every villiger you want and all of my collectables I have


----------



## Franny (Aug 8, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> Didnt you get like 568374 apples last time xD



i wish i got 568374 apples. i got 6 on accident but gave some away. was hoping to get 2 so i could give away one.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 8, 2015)

It's weird..... when the singular apples respawn, it gives me the option to buy them.
I guess people can get seconds if they're lucky enough.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> Alright, stay tuned for the Toy Hammer raffle winners to start being posted in a couple minutes. They've already been drawn, but I'll be posting a winner every minute just for a little bit of fun. Good luck!


I don't care if I lose. Its ok if I do.


----------



## toddishott (Aug 8, 2015)

Couldn't buy another apple but I got some peaches!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry. I know they only restocked 20 but if your cart is updated and it's in cart and to hit the flipping button to confirm purchase, you should have a freaking apple in your inventory!!!!

Pouting now


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 8, 2015)

Anyone wanna sell me a peach? I really wanted to buy one my self so I would have one of every fruit that I had bought


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to *neester14* for winning the first Toy Hammer!


----------



## Peter (Aug 8, 2015)

never thought i'd be so excited about buying a picture of an apple!


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 8, 2015)

I wanted to buy an apple to just have one collectible, but it looks like the lag monster got me. This is my first time trying to buy a collectible, and honestly I can say that this entire system is stupid and the moderators here should be 100% ashamed of themselves for promoting this system. It basically just rewards people for having a good internet connection and a quick trigger finger instead of being site contributors. After attempting to buy an apple on this site an seeing how dumb this process of pitting members of the site against each other is, I am proud to be collectible free.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> Congrats to *neester14* for winning the first Toy Hammer!



Congrats, you lucky ducky!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

Karminny said:


> I ddnt know the other fruits were also on sake :c



me neither :c i prefer peach butts tho.

and yay *grabs popcorn*


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 8, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I don't care if I lose. Its ok if I do.



I'll take yours if you win then

also, now seems like a good time to change my public collectibles to be FOOD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> Congrats to *neester14* for winning the first Toy Hammer!



OMG NESSTER BUDDY


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to *CrossAnimal* for winning a Toy Hammer!


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 8, 2015)

toddishott said:


> Couldn't buy another apple but I got some peaches!



Wanna sell one to me and Cadberry??? wink, wink


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2015)

@Justin:

Are you sure those apples are well-behaved or not? Because the one I got acted up and ate my chocolate cake.


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 8, 2015)

Ugh. Everytime i put new fruits in the cart and i click on checkout, they were gone D': ...../sigh


----------



## toddishott (Aug 8, 2015)

Awww congrats so far guys!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

grats winners so far c:


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to *inkling* for winning a Toy Hammer!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 8, 2015)

ahh i lost track of time just like the last one. i even passed up on a dreamie so i would have enough tbt to get an apple. :c anyone have one they are willing to sell?


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to the winners so far!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to the first 3 hammer winners!!!


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to *iamnothyper* for winning a Toy Hammer!


----------



## Miele (Aug 8, 2015)

I bought an apple and peach and I had both in my cart but when I pressed to confirm, they were gone :c


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to *pumpkin king* for winning a Toy Hammer!


----------



## toddishott (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to everyone so far!


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to *faithmads* for winning a Toy Hammer!


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to *ll_13055_ll* for winning a Toy Hammer!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats hammer winners!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 8, 2015)

Yeah I'm not winning, congrats anyway.
I want an apple lmao


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 8, 2015)

Totally forgot about the restock XD But this is exciting!


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to *Daiki* for winning a Toy Hammer!


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 8, 2015)

Fingers crossed...


----------



## himeki (Aug 8, 2015)

How many winners are there?


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to *sally.* for winning a Toy Hammer!


----------



## toddishott (Aug 8, 2015)

I really want a hammer but Im not winning this haha

BUT CONGRATS TO EVERY WINNER <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 8, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> I wanted to buy an apple to just have one collectible, but it looks like the lag monster got me. This is my first time trying to buy a collectible, and honestly I can say that this entire system is stupid and the moderators here should be 100% ashamed of themselves for promoting this system. It basically just rewards people for having a good internet connection and a quick trigger finger instead of being site contributors. After attempting to buy an apple on this site an seeing how dumb this process of pitting members of the site against each other is, I am proud to be collectible free.



I don't even have what would be considered good internet in this case, and I've been plenty successful with restocks

plz cri moar


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

And finally, congrats to *ringpop* for winning the final Toy Hammer!


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 8, 2015)

I really like this raffle way of doing things.  Good luck and congrats to all the winners.


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 8, 2015)

Can you win one if you have one? Or did I waste my bells?


----------



## LethalLulu (Aug 8, 2015)

Lol comcast doesn't work, so I had no hope when it started taking 4 minutes for the shop to load


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to all of the winners!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 8, 2015)

tbh this is the first time I've heard of some of the winners.....


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats everyone! What a fun raffle that was :3


----------



## himeki (Aug 8, 2015)

How many people were viewing the shop whilst the apples were in stock?


----------



## mogyay (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 8, 2015)

Lol congrats people xD.
Now anyone want to sell an apple for all my collectables and all villigers you want from my cycle towns?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners! (≧∇≦)b


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats all!!! Going back to my card game and swimming!!


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

These Toy Hammer collectibles will be going out later today most likely. Congrats again to all of the winners. I'll be restocking five more Apple collectibles as well in a few minutes set to Unique.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to everyone~ *v* Tbh, if I won a hammer I would have just given it away. But it was fun drawing for it too.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats everyone! And to those who didn't win, will our Tickets get removed?


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to the winners cx


----------



## starcharmer (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

grats everyone i usually have bad luck in these so no high expectations i guess lol


----------



## SharJoY (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners of the hammer raffle.


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 8, 2015)

Anyone want to trade a Waluigi egg for an apple or a peach??


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 8, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I don't even have what would be considered good internet in this case, and I've been plenty successful with restocks
> 
> plz cri moar



You are a collectible hoarder and clearly the type of person who I would not want to be friends with. Have fun bragging about your collectibles. You'll need more than a good internet connection to succeed in the real world.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 8, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Congrats everyone! And to those who didn't win, will our Tickets get removed?



Yes, like every raffle goes. Though I'll miss the nice golden hammer pic on my profile...


----------



## Sona (Aug 8, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Lol congrats people xD.
> Now anyone want to sell an apple for all my collectables and all villigers you want from my cycle towns?



You should offer up some of your tbt since all of your collectibles and villagers aren't valued up to an apple cx
just a thought ~ ^^


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 8, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Congrats all!!! Going back to my card game and swimming!!



this seems like a really bad combination tbh....


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Can you win one if you have one? Or did I waste my bells?



There were no entries excluded.  The only thing I do is look over the winners ahead of time to check for any potential suspicious activity. I don't check for existing collectibles.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 8, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Yes, like every raffle goes. Though I'll miss the nice golden hammer pic on my profile...


Aww. I do wanna keep it. Cause its almost like having the real deal.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 8, 2015)

Ha! Not at the same time lol!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 8, 2015)

I GOT A BLODDY APPLE YES THANK YOU LORD


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 8, 2015)

i just got one of the unique apples!! c:


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 8, 2015)

That restock helped me so much thank you <3


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 8, 2015)

Omg got the apple finally

Thank you Justin xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> There were no entries excluded.  The only thing I do is look over the winners ahead of time to check for any potential suspicious activity. I don't check for existing collectibles.



What do you mean by suspicious activity? Like bragging?


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> There were no entries excluded.  The only thing I do is look over the winners ahead of time to check for any potential suspicious activity. I don't check for existing collectibles.



Whew! Thanks! Next time,  if you could make it known that people that already have one Apple cannot participate in the purchase during a specific restock, that would be probably helpful to those who are trying to get their first Apple. I have been desperately trying to help my friend get her first Apple and  could not add it, so I missed out on a peach.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 8, 2015)

Frick. I got it. Confirm purchase again and it the screen went straight to my inventory. No Apple.


----------



## Gir (Aug 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> And finally, congrats to *ringpop* for winning the final Toy Hammer!



Yay thank you!!

Congrats to all the other winners as well


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 8, 2015)

thank you justin for those extra five apples c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 8, 2015)

Aww I had the apple in my cart then poof (??̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥ω?̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥｀)

Congrats to everyone! (≧∇≦)b This was fun hahaha


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 8, 2015)

Aww I'm sorry people who couldn't get them, the unique thing helped like soooo much! Thanks


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to those who won the hammers and to those who got an apple at the restock.

And big thanks to the bakers for making me a new chocolate cake. I think the apple was just hungry.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 8, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> You are a collectible hoarder and clearly the type of person who I would not want to be friends with. Have fun bragging about your collectibles. You'll need more than a good internet connection to succeed in the real world.



yes I'm a hoarder that brags everywhere about pixels and not at all one that has semi-frequently brought up not even caring if the system was done away with, and in fact has even semi-jokingly actually proposed just that. you know me so well

have fun getting far in life with invalid and poor assumptions, while also probably just listening to what you want to hear and nothing else


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 8, 2015)

restocks, the craziest time of the month XD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Congrats to those who won the hammers and to those who got an apple at the restock.
> 
> And big thanks to the bakers for making me a new chocolate cake. I think the apple was just hungry.



should've gotten a chocolate apple cake tbh

ONE OF A KIND


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Whew! Thanks! Next time,  if you could make it known that people that already have one Apple cannot participate in the purchase during a specific restock, that would be probably helpful to those who are trying to get their first Apple. I have been desperately trying to help my friend get her first Apple and  could not add it, so I missed out on a peach.



It's a tough balance because I also don't want to encourage / tell people that they should go try to sell theirs now for thousands to be able to buy a new one in the next restock.  Not letting them know when they will be limited reduces that. I get the other side of it as well though, so I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you TBT staff for doing this! Barry the apple is happy and thankful for your doing.


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to Daiki, sally and ringpop on winning the Toy Hammers!!! That Raffle was a great way to win such an awesome Collectible!

I managed to purchase an Apple ... don't ask me how!! LOL ... it was in my cart and checkout after a bit of a lag! YAY!!
I also had a peach and a cherry, but they disappeared on checkout ... ha ha!
So, any who didn't get an Apple ... I will be doing a contest /giveaway later with it.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 8, 2015)

And a Final CONGRATS to everyone who won or bought something


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners (totally didn't leave this thread and is not clueless about what's going on )!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Thank you TBT staff for doing this! Barry the apple is happy and thankful for your doing.



I like your new pet apple.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to everyone who snagged an apple and won a hammer! 

Can't wait to see who wins the Fire Festival contests now~


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> It's a tough balance because I also don't want to encourage / tell people that they should go try to sell theirs now for thousands to be able to buy a new one in the next restock.  Not letting them know when they will be limited reduces that. I get the other side of it as well though, so I'll keep that in mind.



couldn't you make it temporarily ungiftable to curb selling?


also, congrats to everyone that got something

congrats to me


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I like your new pet apple.


Thx so much! I'm gonna teach him lots of tricks. Standing still, roll, anything that an apple can do besides getting eaten.


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> couldn't you make it temporarily ungiftable to curb selling?
> 
> 
> also, congrats to everyone that got something
> ...



Huh, I hadn't thought of that. Might be a good idea, will have to think it through.


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 8, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Thank you TBT staff for doing this! Barry the apple is happy and thankful for your doing.


Ha Ha ... Is anyone else thinking "You shall be my squishy Apple! And I will call you Barry" (apologies to Nemo)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Thx so much! I'm gonna teach him lots of tricks. Standing still, roll, anything that an apple can do besides getting eaten.



And I'll train my pet apple to jump, roll, not eat all bread products I get etc. I'll also not sell her or disown her in any way.


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> It's a tough balance because I also don't want to encourage / tell people that they should go try to sell theirs now for thousands to be able to buy a new one in the next restock.  Not letting them know when they will be limited reduces that. I get the other side of it as well though, so I'll keep that in mind.



Thanks, Justin! Apart from the hoarders and scalpers, there ARE people out there that really just want one ...or another to do a fun giveaway. I just ache for DaCoSim, who has tried a bazillion times...and those of us who have them are clogging the shop, when we cannot actually get one anyhow. Such is life...but thanks for considering!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> And a Final CONGRATS to everyone who won or bought something



HEY! Where'd you get a peach?? SOOOO jelly atm!


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 8, 2015)

Yey I can finally do stuff on the site again! Congrats to all the toy hammer winners and those who managed to grab an apple!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 8, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> Ha Ha ... Is anyone else thinking "You shall be my squishy Apple! And I will call you Barry" (apologies to Nemo)


Wait, what?



Apple2012 said:


> And I'll train my pet apple to jump, roll, not eat all bread products I get etc. I'll also not sell her or disown her in any way.


Cool. Whats her name?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Cool. Whats her name?



I'll probably name her after my mayor, Kaylee.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I'll probably name her after my mayor, Kaylee.


Hehe. I named him Barry cause I like the name Barry (Not after the DPP rival)


----------



## SharJoY (Aug 8, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Thanks, Justin! Apart from the hoarders and scalpers, there ARE people out there that really just want one ...or another to do a fun giveaway. I just ache for DaCoSim, who has tried a bazillion times...and those of us who have them are clogging the shop, when we cannot actually get one anyhow. Such is life...but thanks for considering!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Does she still need one? I was able to get one in a previous restock and I recently won one in a giveaway, so if she does I will sell her the one I got last restock for shop price.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 8, 2015)

Also congrats to those who all got something from the restock


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 8, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hehe. I named him Barry cause I like the name Barry (Not after the DPP rival)



"I shall call him Squishy, and he shall be mine, and he shall be my Squishy."  - Dory, Finding Nemo♥
Your hilarious name for your apple reminded me of this!  


Spoiler: I SHALL CALL HIM SQUISHY - lol


----------



## SharJoY (Aug 8, 2015)

Misti said:


> Does she still need one? I was able to get one in a previous restock and I recently won one in a giveaway, so if she does I will sell her the one I got last restock for shop price.



I just saw you bought one for her from the TBT market.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 8, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> "I shall call him Squishy, and he shall be mine, and he shall be my Squishy."  - Dory, Finding Nemo♥
> Your hilarious name for your apple reminded me of this!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I SHALL CALL HIM SQUISHY - lol


Oh, I get it!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 8, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Thanks, Justin! Apart from the hoarders and scalpers, there ARE people out there that really just want one ...or another to do a fun giveaway. I just ache for DaCoSim, who has tried a bazillion times...and those of us who have them are clogging the shop, when we cannot actually get one anyhow. Such is life...but thanks for considering!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Toddishot sold me one but Coach tried to sell me one


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 8, 2015)

Aleshapie, you're my hero!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 8, 2015)

o: I got the apple and cherry, now all I need is a peach and I'll have a full set


----------



## roseflower (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to the raffle winners, I hope there will be more raffles to come


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to everyone who won the raffle as well as everyone who managed to get an apple from the restock. I unfortunately missed out again, but alas, theres always next time! c:


----------



## Taj (Aug 8, 2015)

Wait, I won?? Faints, I was so sad about the apple but this made my day!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 8, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Wait, I won?? Faints, I was so sad about the apple but this made my day!



OH YOU LUCKY PERSON ;3; <3


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 8, 2015)

Misti said:


> I just saw you bought one for her from the TBT market.



You are so so very kind! I have bought (AND paid for one)...but they went offline after they agreed to the sale...so we'll see. I am hoping its just an honest occurrence...


----------



## Taj (Aug 8, 2015)

Slammint said:


> OMG NESSTER BUDDY



Oh, I see. Challah!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2015)

Here is a question I have. Is this the last apple restock before the next Bell Tree Direct? There's 114 sold now. I remembered peaches having a count at 142 four months ago.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 9, 2015)

Aww man, I completely forgot about the restock and now they're all gone...
Darn you Splatfest!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

Sweet we get to keep the tix, I suppose..?


----------



## Klave (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm really annoyed that I had to miss the restock because I was busy. Apparently it was laggy though so I might not have got anything.

Oh well, I hope I can get in for the next one. Which I'm guessing could be around October or November time?


----------



## mogyay (Aug 9, 2015)

please say someone else dreamed about collectibles last night? what has my life become..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

mogyay said:


> please say someone else dreamed about collectibles last night? what has my life become..



pretty much them peaches lol...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 9, 2015)

mogyay said:


> please say someone else dreamed about collectibles last night? what has my life become..



OMFG THAT IS HILLAROUS BECAUSE I BLODDY DID ACTUALLY NOT EVEN JOKING I GOT AROUND 5 APPLES AND SOLD THEM IN MY DREAM, NOT EVEN BLODDY KIDDING


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 12, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What do you mean by suspicious activity? Like bragging?



I know the raffle is over, but I still don't understand what "suspicious activity" he's talking about.


----------

